# Help With Valuing An Omega Constellation



## Nezquick (Feb 21, 2014)

I've just joined this forum and hope you guys can assist with a query I have.

My father was left an Omega Constellation Chronometer Electronic F300hz a while ago and it's just been sitting in a drawer and not being worn.

He's looking to sell the watch and possibly buy himself something a bit more modern.

Here's a link to what he watch looks like....

http://catalog.antiquorum.com/catalog.html?action=load&lotid=59&auctionid=171

Now, it's not in as good a condition as this one, it doesn't come with a box, papers or any additional links but it's all original and obviously still works. It's also solid 18 carat gold and has the rather unusual "D-face".

After taking it to a jeweller, he has offered Â£2200 for it on the basis that it's just worth the scrap gold value. I can't help thinking that it's worth more than this as a watch, rather than just scrap.

Any help or a pointer in the right direction as to where I can get this valued/sold would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Right... this isn't a free valuation service for newbies... it's a forum of people interested in horology, and watches in particular. Nobody on here is qualified to give an opinion, or even an educated guess on the value of this watch as you don't show any photos of it - there's no indication of it's history, condition and provenance and it is missing the original box with authenticating paperwork. All those things determine the value of a watch (as opposed to a lump of scrap gold) to a great deal.

Now watches of this sort are not regularly traded so it's basically worth what someone will pay for it. You say you've already had an offer of Â£2200 but you want more - fair enough. The only way to find out the true market value is to stick it on Ebay with a high reserve... say Â£3000. If it sells for that or more then happy days... if doesn't sell you know it's not worth that much. See what bids you get in - You may find that you end up going back to the jeweller and taking the Â£2200 which would buy your father a very nice watch indeed.

Rob


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Personal opinion you can't scrap it, tuning forks are fantastic.

And we can't give valauations on Watches sorry.

Might be worth talking to our resident expert Silverhawk for some guidance.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

If it's solid 18ct I very much doubt you'll get better that scrap value on the high street, and if that's all you're getting make sure you do the legwork yourself!!

A jeweller will offer you anything from 50% or 80% of the spot price. Get it posted down to Hatton Garden metals and you'll bag yourself 95%+ of the gold value.

God knows what weight it is, I'd guess at 150 grams AT LEAST, which currently brings Â£2700. The dial and movement should net you another few notes on e.bay as long as it's running and kept in good order.

If you feel like trying to sell it as a watch, get it to someone like Fellows Auction House. Their fees are astronomical, but for something as rare as this they should be a good bet.

The 'D' case is a rare one in the first place - even a steel example might set you best part of a grand these days. The fact it's in 18ct gold...well, I bet they didn't make more than 100 of them!

It might wipe its face at gold price and bag you what you've already been offered, or it might sail up to Â£10,000 if two bidders need it for their collection.


----------



## Nezquick (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks guys. Apologies Barryboy....I didn't mean to offend with my post. I'm just after a bit of help as I have no idea about watches and was told this was the place to come to for some advice.

I agree with all that you say though. Ebay is certainly an option (even though i don't particularly like the site) something i've thought about.

It weighs about 160g, but that's with the movement inside it as well. I've also been told, as you've clarified, that tuning forks are great.

It just feels like such a shame to scrap what is a very nice watch, simply for the gold value.

Once again, thanks for the help guys. I just needed some idea of where to go next with it.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

At the end of the you are asking for a value, so scrapping it should not be a concern ( unfortunately thats where its value lies) , if you were that bothered you would not be selling it


----------

